# Nottingham Charity Detailing Day 7th September



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Hi All,

Confirmed we can have the unit in Hucknall on the 7th September now, the unit I've borrowed is in Hucknall (Benneworth Close, Hucknall, Nottingham, Nottinghamshire NG15 6EL) and isn't far from the motorway and has plenty of parking :thumb:
Other things still to be arranged but I'm getting on with it now 

Start time will be 10:30am until around 4pm

A few more details about the day, like last year I'll be trying to raise some money for charity and this years charity is Brain Tumour UK

There will be a Show'N'Shine competition again (or beading comp if the weather is bad), this year it is sponsored by Raceglaze, thanks Mark :thumb:

Mark will also be in attendance to be able to supply you with various products from the Raceglaze, Dodo, Meguiars and 2ymol range.

Dave KG our machine polishing wizard will be in attendance and giving machine polishing demos during the day :thumb:

LTT will be along to give demo's on how to get your leather interior looking its best 

I'm also trying to arrange a few prizes for another raffle 

Just to keep you updated on the progress:-
Dom has kindly donated some Dodo Juice products as prizes :thumb:
Al & Pete have kindly donated some Bilt Hamber products as prizes :thumb:
Alex from Serious Performance has kindly donated a prize :thumb:
JudyB from LTT has kindly donated a prize :thumb
AutoGlym have kindly donated a prize :thumb:










A big than you to you all 

I know it's Trax this weekend but at least now you have a choice of what to do over the weekend :lol:

There is a list of people interested so I have an idea of numbers on the thread in the Midlands section here :thumb:

Cheers
Darren


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Fingers crossed I am mobile, as the car goes in for work tomorrow! 

Looking forward to it though, should be good!

Thanks!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

count me in, as the last meet i went to didnt do down well. (put it this way i have still have the full amount of money i went with).

PS any food?


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

20RSport said:


> count me in, as the last meet i went to didnt do down well. (put it this way i have still have the full amount of money i went with).
> 
> PS any food?


Well Mark (Raceglaze) will be there to help you part with your money and there will also be a charity bucket 

I'll sort some snacks, pop and coffee like last year and there is a Macy D's just down the road if you can call that food :lol:

Darren


----------

